# Keyboard backlight on Asus notebook

## vanger

Hello!

I'm trying to adjust keyboard backlight on the Asus n76vb notebook. Unsuccessfully.

```
ls /sys/class/backlingt

acpi_video0

acpi_video1

intel_backlight 
```

All three directories are dealed with a monitor backlight.

Maybe, I should activate some kernel options. But which ones?

```
cat /usr/src/linux | grep ASUS

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP=m

CONFIG_ASUS_WMI=m

CONFIG_ASUS_NB_WMI=m 
```

Here is xorg.conf if it's important: http://pastebin.com/nWAPCpB0

----------

## DONAHUE

https://bugs.launchpad.net/asus-keyboard-backlight/+bug/1184514 might help

----------

## vanger

Great! It helped. When I'm manually load the module asus-nb-wmi, 

```
/sys/devices/platform/asus-nb-wmi
```

 directory gets created. Changing the content of 

```
/sys/devices/platform/asus-nb-wmi/leds/asus::kbd_backlight/brightness
```

 changes the keyboard backlight brightness.

There are a couple of questions still remains.

1. Why is asus-nb-wmi module doesn't loads automatically?

2. When I build there

```

CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP=m

CONFIG_ASUS_WMI=m

CONFIG_ASUS_NB_WMI=m

```

as part of a kernel

```

CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP=y

CONFIG_ASUS_WMI=y

CONFIG_ASUS_NB_WMI=y

```

```
/sys/devices/platform/asus-nb-wmi
```

is not creating on boot. Why?

3. There is no reaction on pressing functional keys that are responsible to backlight control. I'm using KDE. In System settings --> Global Keyboard Shortcuts --> KDE Daemon there are items concerning a backlight. But it seems that the default KDE action "Keyboard Brightness Up" does something instead wrighting in 

```
/sys/devices/platform/asus-nb-wmi/leds/asus::kbd_backlight/brightness
```

. How can I change it?

----------

## nocomprom1se

I also got an newer ASUS laptop.

1) and 2):

use a newer kernel source, it worked for me on 3.11* upwards, currently running 3.12.6 fine.

3):

I am also interested in the solution

----------

